# Project



## Dkozyk (Jul 30, 2019)

Schwinn Bf Goodrich I picked up. Was really dirty and greasy. Cleaned up a bit with new tires.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice looking ride. Cleaned up well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2019)

Cool find. Thanks for sharing.


----------

